# How did this happen?



## LarryS. (18 Sep 2018)

So I made a cabinet to fit underneath my mitre saw, basically a box with an open front (for storing tool boxes)

In order to keep it square I fixed a solid back, which I presumed would hold the whole thing square, at least that solution has always worked in the past. 

Anyway I just checked it for square (plan to put a couple of doors on to stop dust getting in there) and the box isn’t square at the front. It’s square at the back, and is built of very solid 18mm ply. The shelf the mitre saw sits on is double thickness 18mm ply too.

Anybody had anything similar ? This is probably the fifth such box I’ve built, and I’ve never had this problem before.

Paul


----------



## Adam9453 (18 Sep 2018)

Have you checked if the sides are cut absolutely square as small discrepancies will add up


----------



## Beau (19 Sep 2018)

As above. Only way I can see that could happen to any extent is the sides are not cut quite square.


----------



## LarryS. (19 Sep 2018)

I’ll be out there to check later, perhaps it’s something that simple, I’ll be gutted if I made that c•ck up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## will1983 (19 Sep 2018)

Even good quality ply can warp if exposed to the right conditions, this could effect the squareness


----------



## Benchwayze (22 Sep 2018)

Did you use a table saw or track saw, to cut your panels; and did you cut them separately or fixed as a single board? Discrepancies can creep in if you cut separately, especially on a tracksaw, where you have to place the track exactly.

HTH

John


----------



## LarryS. (27 Sep 2018)

I used a table saw and have checked and all of the pieces are square. To add more info the cabinet had a table saw on top l, which since I’ve removed it (sold) the cabinet has squared up.

So it looks like it was the weight that Un-squared it, which I wouldn’t have thought possible as the cabinet is 18mm ply carcass with a solid 12mm back screwed in. 
So the back stayed square but the front didn’t, how is that even possible ?

Confused of Dorset !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

